# New EMT-B in San Diego Looking for Work



## EMTMorganB (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm a new EMT-B looking for a job in San Diego.  I've heard it's pretty hard to get hired in San Diego so I was wondering if anyone has any inside information on ambulance companies that are hiring in San Diego.  Thanks!


----------



## Code 3 (Feb 6, 2013)

Here's a few to you get started:

*Pacific Ambulance (through R/M):* https://careers-rmetro.icims.com/jobs/2919/job
*ER Ambulance:* http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/hea/3575887961.html
*First Choice Ambulance: *http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/hea/3548688381.html
*AMR (continuous recruitment):* http://www.amr-sandiego.com/index.php?pid=15
*AmeriCare (continuous recruitment):* http://www.americare.org/employment_application.html

G'luck


----------



## Monkey (Feb 6, 2013)

Falck is hiring though not operating yet (from what I've heard.)

http://www.falck.com/us_emergency/Pages/FalckSanDiego.aspx/


----------



## EMTMorganB (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you guys!


----------



## Code 3 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hey EMTMorganB,

How's the job hunt going? Here's a comprehensive list of ambulance companies in San Diego in case you're still looking:

http://www.emtresource.com/blog/69-ems/337-ambulance-companies-in-san-diego


----------



## EMTMorganB (Mar 31, 2013)

Hey Code 3, I just finished the interview process with Falck, and after two interviews I didn't get the job.  So I'm still looking!  haha I will apply to the companies you linked for me.  Thank you!


----------



## Code 3 (Mar 31, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. It can be difficult to get hired w/o any experience here in San Diego.

Keep your chin up and continue to submit applications to everyone who is hiring


----------



## aj4647 (Apr 1, 2013)

EMTMorganB said:


> Hey Code 3, I just finished the interview process with Falck, and after two interviews I didn't get the job.  So I'm still looking!  haha I will apply to the companies you linked for me.  Thank you!



Sorry to hear that. I encourage you to apply again in the near future. I work for Falck up north and can't say enough good things about them. I came from another company and have a pretty good idea of what the work environment is like at other local companies. Falck dominates the European market and will likely do the same here in the states soon. 

Was there something in particular that you did wrong? I'd love to help if possible. Seems like you made it pretty far...


----------



## EMTMorganB (Apr 1, 2013)

They actually didn't tell me why.  They sent me an email saying that they weren't going to move on with me with the hiring process apply again in the future.


----------



## wirk242 (Apr 13, 2013)

EMTMorganB said:


> They actually didn't tell me why.  They sent me an email saying that they weren't going to move on with me with the hiring process apply again in the future.



I know Care, MaxCare, Pacific and now rural metro are hiring. 

What questions did Falck ask you in your interview? I have a interview with them.


----------

